# Dilemma, but a good one.



## yellowjeep (Apr 13, 2008)

Today I hit the antique malls around where I live just to see if there was anything worth while.
I ended up buying a Konica T3 with 9 lenses and a fistful of filters.
Here is the list
Vivitar 28mm f2.5
2x Hexanon 40mm f1.8
Hexanon 50mm f1.7
Hexanon 57mm f1.4
Elicar 200mm f3.5
Sigma 28-85mm f3.5-4.5
Vivitar 28-85mm f3.5-4.5
Vivitar 85-200mm f3.8
I got this to maybe sell all at once or semi split up to fund a new lens for my A mount cameras but now I'm not so sure. All of this stuff is in really really nice and I have been reading that this is a great camera, now I am starting to feel like I should possibly sell my Minolta 700si and the duplicate lenses that I have and keep the T3. Any advice?

I also picked up an Olympus 35 ED. Its seems pretty much mint. Does anybody know if there has to be batteries and or film in the camera to cock and fire the shutter?


----------



## eterrisinCYQX (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice find! Not knowing what to sell is never fun, though:x

Also seems to be a pretty big crossover rate between here and BF...


----------



## yellowjeep (Apr 14, 2008)

Spelling mistake, should read dilemma. Oops. 

Here is a shot of of everything I got with the Konica


----------



## bhop (Apr 14, 2008)

I would use it instead of selling it..


----------



## yellowjeep (Apr 14, 2008)

Im still leaning that way, my reasoning for selling is that I like to carry my film and digital together and having lenses that are interchangeable between the two is really nice. 

But the kit is so damn sweet....


----------



## yellowjeep (Apr 14, 2008)

So I am going to keep most of it, and sell a few lenses to recoup alittle of the cost. Im going to sell one of the Hexanon 40mm 1.8's, and the 50mm 1.7. Im going to keep one of the 28-85 zoom lenses. Which should I keep the Sigma or the Vivitar?


----------



## yellowjeep (Apr 15, 2008)

I got the first sets of prints today. They look pretty good from both cameras. I will scan them when I get back to school.

Does anybody have any experience with Walgreen's brand Studio 35 film or know who makes it for them? The colors are ridiculously saturated. 

I need to work on focusing a little on the Konica, does anybody know where I could get a split image focusing screen?


----------



## yellowjeep (Apr 29, 2008)

Just an Update, the Studio 35 is Agfa


----------



## Early (May 2, 2008)

yellowjeep said:


> I need to work on focusing a little on the Konica, does anybody know where I could get a split image focusing screen?


The downside to split image focusing screens is that they darken when using small aperture lenses like zooms and telephotos.


----------



## yellowjeep (May 2, 2008)

Early said:


> The downside to split image focusing screens is that they darken when using small aperture lenses like zooms and telephotos.



The other downside to the split screen is they cost more than I paid for the camera. I was quoted $48. After selling the lenses I mentinon final cost wound up being $35 for the camera and six lenses.


----------



## GErvin (May 2, 2008)

Awesome camera!


----------

